
March 2020 was the first March without a school shooting in the U.S. since 2002 - dsavant
https://www.cbsnews.com/news/coronavirus-first-march-without-school-shooting-since-2002-united-states/
======
masonic
"Data from the National School Safety Center and National School Safety and
Security Services confirm that there have been school shootings every March
since 2002."

Yet, drilling down into both stated sources show data only from 1992-2010 and
no details after 2010.

~~~
bleah1000
To add to that, these stats can tend to be skewed a bit. For example, is it a
school shooting if someone shoots a gun while at a school that closed for the
day? Is it a school shooting if it's at a school that is completely closed
down?

Also, is there a school shooting in every other month of the school year since
we started recording? Maybe March is some weird outlier.

Unfortunately, it really feels like today's news seem to prioritize clicks
over real information, so it's hard to trust what they say. Multiple sources
are good when they don't reference each other as a source. But sometimes they
just spout stats without actually vetting the stats themselves. It's hard to
have a good feel for whether any story is written by a freelancer spitting out
a quick article for cheap, or someone who really did some research about the
subject.

